# NC40 - Favorite Lipstick/Lipgloss?



## Ms.Lulu (Jul 23, 2010)

I always have a hard time finding lipsticks colors that aren't nude! I have peachstock and I am pretty happy with it but I literally have no lipsticks that aren't for a "nude" lip!

I really wanted to try the "jazzed" lipstick from the in the groove collection but they're sold out, is it a color worth tracking down?

What are your favorite peachy lipsticks/lipgloss?

What are you favorite brownish pink lipstick/lipgloss?


----------

